# Tonkatsu with Sunomono



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been missing some of my old comfort foods from SoCal, I used to love some Katsu from one of my favorite Japanese eateries.
So I went to work putting together a first class Sunday lunch for the family.

*Tonkatsu, Panko Breaded Pork in Curry with Vegetables
Sunomono, Cucumber Salad
Rice*

*Curry with Vegetables*
I cheat and use S&B Golden Curry sauce, I like the Medium Hot or Hot
Parboil chopped carrots, potatoes and onion till just tender, then add to curry and simmer for 15-20 minutes
Serve over pork, chicken or beef



















*Breaded Pork Cutlets*
4.5lbs of pork cutlets
Dredge cutlets in seasoned flour, egg wash and then Panko
Chill for 15-30 min to set the panko breading
Pan fry or deep fry till tender-n-juicy with a beautiful golden brown crunchy crust
Salt well while still dripping grease and allow to drain well



















*Cucumber Salad*
2-3 Cucumbers, thinly sliced (seeded or not, personal preference)
1/2C finely chopped green onion
In a separate bowl combine the following
3T Rice Vinegar
2T Mirin
2T Soy sauce
2T Sugar
1T Sesame seed for garnish
1T Salt
Combine veggies and marinade, then refrigerate for 30 min to an hour.










*Rice*

*Finale*


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

uh- huh. cucumbers are a sore spot with me right now. my plants bloomed out great and i thought i'd get a bunch. then they just started drying up. not one cucumber. i love Japanese food and that looks incredible. keep it up!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure I can pronounce what ya cooked but it looks marvelous!!!


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

from the title I thought you were cookin up some tires. that looks killer.


----------

